# To practice accuracy?



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Just something to share!

 There is an old Chinese kung-fu story. Three competing archers shooting at a far away target of a fish. All the arrows hit the fish head. Who won? They ask the firsh archer what he was shooting at, he say's the fish. The second archer answer the "head". The third archer said the "eye". Who won? The archer who was aiming for the "eye". To be accurate you must learn to hit the eye. Moral of the story. When practicing? Practice to hit the smaller target." PRACTICE TO BE ACCURATE" When practicing to hit the eyes, don't aim for the head? The "EYES" ........Aloha


----------



## masherdong (Mar 29, 2005)

Very good point.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 29, 2005)

Good way of looking at it.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2005)

Heh and I always thought gun control meant using both hands... But this applies to fist and foot strikes as well as weaponry.


----------

